# Red Sox vs. Dodgers Game 3 Is Longest World Series Game Ever by Innings and Time



## Zaragoza (Oct 27, 2018)

This game has been going on for 6 long ass hours.


> _Game 3 of the 2018 World Series between the Dodgers and Red Sox became the longest Fall Classic contest ever.
> 
> 
> The Dodgers were down to their out in the 13th inning when Yasiel Puig dribbled one up the middle. The ball was scooped up by Boston second baseman Ian Kinsler, who misfired to first base and allowed Max Muncy to score the tying run.
> ...


https://www.si.com/mlb/2018/10/27/longest-world-series-game-ever-innings


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 27, 2018)

we need to discord next time


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 27, 2018)

Officially the longest World Series game in MLB history. I picked the wrong week to quit downers.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 27, 2018)

https://twitter.com/ESPNStatsInfo/status/1056071568634241025


----------



## IV 445 (Oct 27, 2018)

6 hours? I give up on a poop after 15 minutes


----------



## tehpope (Oct 27, 2018)

Inning 18. Holy shit.


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 27, 2018)

REAL BASEBALL HOURS


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 27, 2018)

Wake up boys! It's game day! 



Spoiler



oh wait..


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 27, 2018)

Fuck the Dodgers



good game tho


----------

